# Saved pork butt drippings..now what?



## cripplecreek (Sep 13, 2010)

Just finished a pork butt to pull.  Did the whole thing in a roasting pan so I could save the juices. Poured the juices into a separate container and put in freezer for 10 min.  Scraped the fat off the top and now have a bowl of jelled juices.  Would welcome any ideas on how to best use it.  BTW smoked it at 220-240 until 165' IT then covered pan w/foil until 205' IT.  Rested it in cooler for 2.5 hrs.  The bone literally fell out when I tried to move the butt to drain the juices.  Thanks for all the advice that you guys provide.  I'm getting enough confidence that i'm going to learn to use Qveiw.     Thanks in advance,   Mike.


----------



## coma44 (Sep 13, 2010)

I have used drippings in a mop sauce in the past with great success. My other thought maybe using it in a BBQ sauce but have not tried that yet.

Let us know what you find out after you try it on something....


----------



## cripplecreek (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks Coma44..after seeing the way I posted my thread u may be the only response I get. I surely could have found another way to describe my 'leftover liquids'.  Hope nobody was grossed out.


----------



## pignit (Sep 13, 2010)

I use it for making gravy and to add moisture when I'm warming leftovers up. There are lots of places you can use it... when you make stuffing use it instead of water. It's great to flavor mashed potatoes or even cook new potatoes in. Flavor green beans. Another thing you can do is put it in ice cube trays... freeze it... pop them out into a zip lock and you have cubes to throw in anything you want to flavor.


----------



## cripplecreek (Sep 13, 2010)

Great ideas Pignit.  Thanks!!


----------



## herkysprings (Sep 13, 2010)

Chili.... :D


----------



## jirodriguez (Sep 13, 2010)

I take my left over juices and freeze them in either ice cube trays or small plastic containers. Then dump them out into vacuum bags or ziploc bags and use them for sauces, gravy, injections, reheating, ect.


----------



## bacardi (Sep 17, 2010)

I pour it right back into the pulled pork and mix it in.


----------



## mkatts (Sep 27, 2010)

I save the fat that rises to the top too. It's pork fat that has been smoked! Lots of flavor. Same as saving off Bacon grease!


----------



## alblancher (Sep 27, 2010)

I skim the fat, mix some back into the pulled pork when served.  As mentioned serve over mashed potatos, put in baked beans,.  Hell, I'll dip a slice of white bread in it and eat just like that. 

Al


----------



## erinw (Apr 15, 2015)

As noted- the freezer trick, great way to keep it around handy.  In our house the drippings will go into anything that needs a flavor or umami (savory) boost: sauces, soups, potatoes, stews, roasts...  I can throw a bit of this into a hot bowl with some veggies and egg noodles and my kids slurp it down! Dipping for sandwiches.  Its super-broth for anything that calls for broth. With all the gelatin that comes from the bones, the drippings will add a different and satisfying mouth feel to anything you add it to.


----------



## timberjet (Apr 15, 2015)

Bacardi said:


> I pour it right back into the pulled pork and mix it in.


Me too. I do this with Chuck roast as well.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Apr 15, 2015)

I make my Finishing Sauce with it and add it back to the PP . . .I use Soflaquer's recipe...


----------



## leosmith78 (Apr 17, 2015)

I also add it back into the PP...you don't want to lose that flavor! Also, it's awesome added to baked beans!


----------

